# Where to get 14x1.5 BALL seat lug NUTS???



## Krautwagen (Sep 17, 2002)

Got a stud conversion on my quattro, getting to be that time of year for the stock rims to go back on... So I'm in need of 16 14mm x 1.50 ball seat lug nuts (open ended acorn style, 13/16" or 19mm hex is fine).
I know the old aircooled's used them, but can't find any sellers...
EDIT - also found EMPI #9508 - cone to ball seat conversion washers. Anyone know if these are 12mm or 14mm? Safe and cheap option?


_Modified by Krautwagen at 11:15 PM 10-10-2005_


----------



## kptaylor (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Where to get 14x1.5 BALL seat lug NUTS??? (Krautwagen)*

Might have them here.
http://www.ezaccessory.com/


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...av=10


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Where to get 14x1.5 BALL seat lug NUTS??? (Krautwagen)*

bildon for sure.. I've purchased a bunch of these in the past.


----------



## Krautwagen (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Where to get 14x1.5 BALL seat lug NUTS??? (yellowslc)*

Thanks for the posts guys. I was hoping to get away from the $2ea Bildon price, but I found some at work anyway, so my problem is solved.


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Where to get 14x1.5 BALL seat lug NUTS??? (Krautwagen)*

ebay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

